# Yardsale bargains



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yardsales..... there are some deals to be had. A buddy of mine has the wildest luck at yard sales. A year ago he was driving around and came upon a Yamaha Electric baby grand piano, the one that has strings in it. The price was $25.00 and he talked him down to $20.00. Amazing all that was missing is the power supply which was had for another 20.00. Last weekend he was doing his thing again and came across a 75 Fender P bass in good shape, picked it up for $300.00 cash. Anybody else have this kind of luck at yardsales ?? Let's hear about it....


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

no .


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have been garaging saling for years, but as internet sales and eBay reselling has caught on, it's harder and harder to find gear. There are people who buy EVERYTHING they can find at garage sales just to resell it on eBay.

I have bought a ton of stuff over the years, but the best deal was a set of 1963 Ludwigs, with cases, old Zildjian cymbals, 60's Ludwig catalogs, and 2 brass cowbells. For $200. I sold the kit awhile ago because I am in the process of moving, and one of the cymbals alone sold for over $200.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...damn ex-wife found a black american strat, with hardshell case, for $150. a flawless instrument - light weight, two-point trem, stock pickups...   !!!


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*1962*

Scored a 1962 Beltone combo at an elderly lady's yard sale................20 bucks
great little practice/recording amp.........all tube and at around 6 watts.....it wont piss off the neighbors

Ray


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

"it wont piss off the neighbors"

What's the point then?


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Neighbors*

The point is........I've had them call the cops on me more than once...
It was amusing the first couple of times but next time........I'll be charged with disturbing the peace

ahh....... the woes of living in an apartment complex


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok makes sense then.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

The yardsale is about all that is left out there to really find some deals. The pawn shops have gotten too educated, with eBay and all. So yardsales are about all that is left to find that jewel.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> The yardsale is about all that is left out there to really find some deals. The pawn shops have gotten too educated, with eBay and all. So yardsales are about all that is left to find that jewel.


yeah. Damn Ebay


----------



## G.A.S. Man (May 5, 2006)

I picked up a old Marshall - The Gov'Nor pedel at a garage sale a couple of weeks ago for $30. I'm still trying to find out how to make use of the effects loop input jack. :confused-smiley-010 

I've also picked up a few acoustic guitars and electric guitars over the years, but nothing really worth noting here, just beaters.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok so he's done it again. Stopped to visit my friend who has excellent luck with yard sales and he has aquired a 1966 Fender bassman head with 2X12 cabinet, mint condition..... paid $425.00 hmmm he make me mad..


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Luck*

Some guys are lucky. My drummer told me about a guy he knows who is always hitting pay dirt at yardsales. He recently bought an acoustic guitar for 25 bucks that had been painted over black half assed with a brush and cheap paint.
He had the paint removed and on the headstock he found the "Gibson" logo.
turns out its a model from the sixties. The guy selling it thought he would spruce it up because the orginal finish had a lot of checking.


----------



## Hagar (Feb 1, 2007)

An old Wollensak tube reel to reel tape deck for $5.
...loaded with Mullards.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Keep an eye on the trash*

A buddy of mine was driving by a house on garbage day and saw what looked like a speaker cab. He stopped, and it was a speaker cab.... a 4x10 Marshall! AND the SS head was underneath it! Took it home, cleaned it up and it worked!


----------

